# Airplanes: Power plant



## rjack

Hola amigos,
En la aeronáutica mucha terminología técnica conserva el idioma inglés, aún así quisiera saber como definiriamos "power plant", en un titulo de un manual técnico, por ejemplo, como encabezado para la sección de motores. Central eléctrica, o planta motriz, es lo que se sugiere como primer entrada, pero entiendo que debería haber una palabra mas exacta para este contexto, en caso de motores, puede ser?
Gracias!


----------



## Iararo

*Power Plant: *planta Motopropulsora. Instalación de motor, accesorios, etc., que dan la fuerza propulsora.


----------



## rjack

Gracias Iraro.
Esta sección habla de fallas recurrentes en diferentes modelos de aviones. Separa las fallas por secciones. Esta parte dice Powerplants, y enumera los fabricantes de los motores y las fallas de cada uno (Pratt & Whitney, Continental, IAE, etc) .. debo encontrarle el titulo, sugieres que "Plantas motopropulsoras" es una buena opción? La verdad es que siempre nos manejamos con la palabra powerplant, sin traducirla, pero en este caso solicitaron que se ponga su equivalente.


----------



## Iararo

La verdad que de aeronáutica nada ... pero entré en Babylon y el "diccionario de términos aeronáuticos" daba esa definición.


----------



## rjack

Bueno, veremos si alguien opina algo mas ..mientras tanto voy a manejar esa opción, es mejor que planta electrica! Gracias


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Un par de opciones más: "planta de potencia", "planta motriz". Nada que ver con electricidad, por supuesto.


----------



## 0scar

También_ motores_/_propulsores_/_plantas propulsoras_


----------



## victor35ma

Airplanes: Power Plants = es el generador de energia electrica de un avion. ah y si no es un generador entonces es un toma fuerza


----------



## Fantasmagórico

victor35ma said:


> Airplanes: Power Plants = es el generador de energia electrica de un avion. ah y si no es un generador entonces es un toma fuerza



 Yo no estoy tan seguro. He hecho una búsqueda en Google con los términos _airplane power plant_; los dos primeros resultados dicen, por ejemplo:



> The power plant may be an engine and propeller combination or a jet engine.


 http://www.allstar.fiu.edu/aero/flight15.htm



> The Aircraft Powerplant Repairer is primarily responsible for supervising, inspecting and performing maintenance on aircraft turbine engines and components.


 http://www.goarmy.com/JobDetail.do?id=113


----------



## 0scar

victor35ma said:


> Airplanes: Power Plants = es el generador de energia electrica de un avion. ah y si no es un generador entonces es un toma fuerza



¿Una *toma de fuerza* en un avión?

La *toma de fuerza* en un tractor es *power take-off (PTO) *


----------



## psicutrinius

La "power plant" es el conjunto completo que propulsa al avión, incluyendo también los accesorios: generador/generadores eléctricos, motores hidráulicos, etc, sistemas de lubricación y combustible y control para todo ello. Si es un motor de hélice se incluiría ésta (aunque no suele manejarse como tal, dado el gran diámetro que -comparativamente- suele tener ésta), y el mecanismo de control de paso variable / reversión de la misma.

La "power plant" es la que proporciona TODA la potencia necesaria. El motor en sí sería el "prime mover", y la power plant incluye éste (naturalmente), y todos los demás equipos que proporcionan potencia para otros usos distintos de la propulsión y que se alimentan de éste y/o los que la generan: Alternadores...

De hecho, en muchas descripciones se usa "power plant" para denominar al conjunto. Por ejemplo, en un 747 se dice: "Powerplant: 4 P&W JT9D (o GE CF6, o RR RB211...)".

_*El IATE traduce "power plant" (y "powerplant") como "sistema motopropulsor" en este contexto (aeronáutica).*_

En la jerga profesional se llama "power egg" a todo esto más el revestimiento del motor. Es decir, un "power egg" sería (por poner un ejemplo), todo lo que está suspendido bajo el ala en un "pod" (menos el soporte de éste), o en el morro en un avión de hélice monomotor:

"_The XF8B-1 was the largest and heaviest single-seat, single-pistion-engined fighter developed in the U.S.A., and the twenty-eight-cylinder, four-row Pratt and Whitney XR-4360-10 engine was *mounted as a power-egg* and drove two Aeroprop three-blade contra-rotating airscrew" (http://aeroweb.brooklyn.cuny.edu/specs/boeing/xf8b-1.htm)_


----------

